# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  The Beatles thread

## WintersTale

I thought we needed a Beatles thread.  ::): 

So, favorite songs, albums, band members, etc?

My favorite Beatle will always be John, then George, then Paul, then Ringo. 

My favorite Beatles album is probably Revolver, followed by Abbey Road.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Favorite songs have to be Day in the life, tomorrow never knows, I want you so bad, medley, come together, hello goodbye, all you need is love, etc...  ::D: 

As for my favorite beatle gonna have to stand up for Ringo!  ::D:

----------


## WintersTale

I know how to play Imagine on guitar.  ::):  

Key note: I think it starts off with a Fsus7

----------


## Chantellabella

> Love the song imagine.



That's mine also.

I know John was out of the Beatles by the time he made Give Peace a Chance, but I love that one also.  I'm guessing that's the title.

----------


## WintersTale

He was still in the Beatles, actually, although getting ready to leave. That song was made during the time that him and Paul were coming to blows.

----------


## Koalafan

> That's mine also.
> 
> I know John was out of the Beatles by the time he made Give Peace a Chance, but I love that one also.  I'm guessing that's the title.



Give Peace A Chance is definitely a fav from Lennon!  ::):

----------


## est

Songs like Happiness is a Warm Gun, and A Day in the Life... are genius.

----------


## ScottishWarrior

My favourite beatles songs are magical mystery tour strawberry fields forever let it be hey jude and I am the walrus.I would say Sgt Pepper is my favourite album from them. :Joint:

----------

